# Fitted 100w Solar Panel on Hugo the Hymer



## Siimplyloco (Aug 6, 2014)

The place:




The ingredients plus a 100w mono panel from Triple solar -£89 and 10m of 4mm cable and MCA connectors - £12. Brackets £21.  Two marine glands at £7.95 each.  The resistance over the 5m run is one ohm....




The result. I haven't decided whether I stick the panel to the brackets, thus making it (almost) thief proof. or put some little self tappers in the from the side of of the bracket.




The electrics. Connection to the Schaudt was simplicity itself, but I have to make a nice bracket for it and hide it under the seat. I'll need a junction box under the sofa for the panel cables as 5m wasn't quite enough......




3.3v at 7.30pm: whoopee! Three hours well spent.
We are off to Rockley on Friday with the grandchildren so I'll take my earplugs.
John


----------



## iampatman (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like a right messy job to me. Cables all over the roof. Indecision over fixing method. Definately not up to the standard we expect from you. 
Pat


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 6, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Looks like a right messy job to me. Cables all over the roof. Indecision over fixing method. Definately not up to the standard we expect from you.
> Pat



To add to my discomfort, I forgot to mention the price of the Schaudt Solar Regulator......
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 6, 2014)

runnach said:


> And???



84 quid!


----------



## vwalan (Aug 6, 2014)

room for a couple more down the sides . 
best use these regs .Solar Panel Charger Battery Regulator Controller Converter Auto 12V 24V 30A | eBay
been using mine for 6 years now . much better than expensive other regs . can carry a couple spare just in case anything should go wrong .


----------



## vwalan (Aug 6, 2014)

runnach said:


> Phsssssst, lost more out my pocket running for a bus


living there was probably nicked out your pocket while you werent looking .


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 6, 2014)

runnach said:


> John, did al/al checker plate come with van and, do you store stuff on plate?



Came with van, and I put folding bikes et al up there! Very handy provided one is not going thru peage height gauges! 
John


----------



## vwalan (Aug 6, 2014)

becarefull if you do use the roof now . soon kills the solar if you shade it .


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 6, 2014)

runnach said:


> No danger anyone dipping my pockets, miniature bear traps are down here :lol-053:
> 
> Joking apart, eighty five quid is serious wonga for a controller!
> 
> Obviously you pay for what you get, apart from quality, why schaud, John?



I like compatibility, and it just plugs in to the Electrobloc and charges both batteries so I'm prepared to pay for that. There are no issues with "It's their controller" or "It's the Electrobloc"!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 6, 2014)

vwalan said:


> becarefull if you do use the roof now . soon kills the solar if you shade it .



Acknowledged. I moved it over to the right as soon as I saw a shadow from the aerial mast!
John


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 6, 2014)

im fitting this controler ,charges two bats lowest first £25.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 6, 2014)

if you do get something like your mast shading the panel .you have to learn to park the right way so the shade is away from the panel. might mean you cant have the door in the sun . but you soon get the hang of it .


----------



## maingate (Aug 6, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I like compatibility, and it just plugs in to the Electrobloc and charges both batteries so I'm prepared to pay for that. There are no issues with "It's their controller" or "It's the Electrobloc"!
> John



You know when someone annoyingly pops up and says you could have bought the Schaudt regulator cheaper from so and so?

Well I am being annoying tonight. :lol-049:

Got mine from A &N Caravan Services.


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 6, 2014)

maingate said:


> You know when someone annoyingly pops up and says you could have bought the Schaudt regulator cheaper from so and so?
> 
> Well I am being annoying tonight. :lol-049:
> 
> Got mine from A &N Caravan Services.


Now I know where to get mine from, I am going to fit a second panel so I was going to get the Schaudt Regulator


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 7, 2014)

*knowledge*



vwalan said:


> room for a couple more down the sides .
> best use these regs .Solar Panel Charger Battery Regulator Controller Converter Auto 12V 24V 30A | eBay
> been using mine for 6 years now . much better than expensive other regs . can carry a couple spare just in case anything should go wrong .



Why these regulators please.


----------



## maingate (Aug 7, 2014)

vwalan said:


> if you do get something like your mast shading the panel .you have to learn to park the right way so the shade is away from the panel. might mean you cant have the door in the sun . but you soon get the hang of it .



Hi Alan,

The Schaudt regulators are not cheap but are a very good quality regulator.

They are made by the same company that makes the Electroblock series of charging and control systems for many motorhomes. For some EBL's (like the EBL99), it is the only recommended solar charger.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 7, 2014)

I've checked the panel output this morning and it is still only 3 volts at the input to the regulator. Is this because the batteries were already fully charged on EHU? Blocking/balancing diodes at work etc??
Thanks
John


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just been out and checked mine now 10:06am, dull and very overcast.

The panel is putting out 13.95 volts all of which is going into the batteries.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 7, 2014)

maingate said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> The Schaudt regulators are not cheap but are a very good quality regulator.
> 
> They are made by the same company that makes the Electroblock series of charging and control systems for many motorhomes. For some EBL's (like the EBL99), it is the only recommended solar charger.



yes i realise that . i prefer not to have the systems that are in most motor homes . 
having worked on m,homes when i had my garage i prefer to make a simple system using parts widely available in most countries etc . i only say buy extra reg in this case as they are inexpensive . mine originally cost more years ago. 
i have tried a few different ones and mates have had all sorts of systems . i really dont see the expensive ones being alot better pound for pound . 
but thats my thoughts . every one can be different . thats ok with me .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have an 80 watt folding panel, have yet to try it yet. How do i check the voltage its putting out ?
Put my multi meter across the terminals going into the regulator ?


----------



## maingate (Aug 7, 2014)

vwalan said:


> yes i realise that . i prefer not to have the systems that are in most motor homes .
> having worked on m,homes when i had my garage i prefer to make a simple system using parts widely available in most countries etc . i only say buy extra reg in this case as they are inexpensive . mine originally cost more years ago.
> i have tried a few different ones and mates have had all sorts of systems . i really dont see the expensive ones being alot better pound for pound .
> but thats my thoughts . every one can be different . thats ok with me .



You always pay a bit more for a dual charging system.

I had this reg in my old van and have swopped it across to the new one as it is recommended for the Reich ebox system as well.

If I had done a selfbuild, I would have gone in a different direction though.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Just been out and checked mine now 10:06am, dull and very overcast.
> 
> The panel is putting out 13.95 volts all of which is going into the batteries.




And i`ve just checked again 13:00pm full sunshine.

The panel is putting out 21.20 volts and has 14.40 volts going into the batteries.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 7, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> And i`ve just checked again 13:00 full sunshine.
> 
> The panel is putting out 21.20 volts and has 14.40 volts going into the batteries.



My fault entirely. The male MCA soldered connector hadn’t inserted properly into the body. I have 20.7 volts now!
Thanks for the help.
John


----------



## n brown (Aug 7, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have an 80 watt folding panel, have yet to try it yet. How do i check the voltage its putting out ?
> Put my multi meter across the terminals going into the regulator ?


 yes. then check the voltage going to the battery, first one checks the voltage coming out of the panel,second checks the voltage ,once regulated, going to the battery


----------



## coolasluck (Aug 7, 2014)

I bought a morningstar 3 stage charge controller and love it.
You can set dip switches so as it is set to properly charge your batteries at the appropriate voltage.
I dont need to look at my battery monitor as i just need to look at the charger in a locker that is always float charging.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 7, 2014)

coolasluck said:


> I bought a morningstar 3 stage charge controller and love it.
> You can set dip switches so as it is set to properly charge your batteries at the appropriate voltage.
> I dont need to look at my battery monitor as i just need to look at the charger in a locker that is always float charging.



Now I've got it all working I can really appreciate the connection - forgive the pun - between the Schaudt solar controller and the electrobloc. They are designed to work together, so there is no need for dip switches, monitors or fuses: the controller feeds the electrobloc, which does the rest. Whilst I like gadgets that buzz and wink, I've been able to hide the controller under my seat and forget about it!
13.9v at both batteries right now....
John


----------



## wints (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi John, been watching this thread with interest as I've just completed the installation of 2 x 75 watt panels onto the roof of our new (to us) Hymer S650.
Lots of kit on the Hymer, but no solar panels...essential for our way of camping / touring.
As to the regulator, our van is a 1997 model, and I think I read somewhere that any solar reg could be connected directly to the EBL, whereas the later models had to utilise the schaudt reg, anyone confirm this ?

I was going to mention your lack of volts, but knew you'd suss it out, but....we expect no mistakes with the ehu's at your Beni villa !

Have fun at Rockley, we'll be at Lytham (C&CC rally) and hopefully, weather permitting, watching the air show at Blackpool.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 8, 2014)

wints said:


> Hi John, been watching this thread with interest as I've just completed the installation of 2 x 75 watt panels onto the roof of our new (to us) Hymer S650.
> Lots of kit on the Hymer, but no solar panels...essential for our way of camping / touring.
> As to the regulator, our van is a 1997 model, and I think I read somewhere that any solar reg could be connected directly to the EBL, whereas the later models had to utilise the schaudt reg, anyone confirm this ?
> 
> ...



Hi Both, we are still debating Benidorm....and it's going to be 'interesting' next week!

From Atlantic website

The following Elektroblock units should not use anything other than a Schaudt LR1218 regulator :
EBL101
EBL 220
EBL 264
For the above EBL units the solar panel should use the LR 1218 which must be connected to the Elektrobloc through the Elektroblock Solar connector. Connection directly to the battery or using a non Schaudt regulator can cause issues and possible shut down of 12v to the habitation area leading to loss of lights, fridge, water pump, etc.
Other Elektroblock units can be used with any Solar regulator, but we would recommend the LR1218.


----------



## maingate (Aug 8, 2014)

I used a non Schaudt regulator with my EBL99 for a long time without problems. At first I connected it direct to the battery, then I bought the electrical fittings to connect to the EBL. This has the benefit of showing the volts and amps on the control panel.

For anyone with an EBl, the A & N Caravan website is a mine of useful information.


----------



## wints (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks John & Maingate, will check out the EBL model no. when we return early next week.
I've connected direct to the leisure battery, but I'm keen to use all the functionality of the EBL if possible, ie, solar charging of the engine battery.

regards
Allen


----------



## maingate (Aug 8, 2014)

I have just returned from the dealership that sold me my latest van. I had asked for a second Leisure battery to be fitted and my solar panel to be fitted to the roof (I supplied the panel and the wiring). The Service manager was told that my Schaudt LR1218 regulator was already fitted by myself.

Went to pick it up and there is a Morningstar Regulator fitted in a overhead locker and the wiring is straight to the batteries. :mad2: The auto electrician obviously did not get the message passed on correctly. So, we have had to leave it there and come away. I am waiting for the electrician to ring me as he was elsewhere at the time.

I cannot criticise the company for their attitude to customers but if the Service manager is correct, they have no idea that European vans with EBL's and Reich eBox controls (like mine) are different to most British made vans and different approaches apply. If I did not know otherwise and just left things as they are, there may be a conflict with my eBox which could damage it. A new Reich eBox Plus costs around £800. :mad1:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 16, 2014)

Just to close, I bought some LED's to replace the G4's scattered around the 'van. Ebay again, this time from China, 10 for £10.20 including postage, delivered inside a week! They work a treat, being brighter than the 10w bulbs, and give a good spread of light. I've run out of jobs!
John

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=141247648765&view=all&tid=998806375004

The lamp at the top is bent: I did it!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 16, 2014)

I got the same ones and i`m very pleased with them but found the contacts were a little on the long side.

I trimmed a bit off   :hammer:  so they sit in the middle of the light fitting and they are now perfect


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 16, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I got the same ones and i`m very pleased with them but found the contacts were a little on the long side.
> 
> I trimmed a bit off   :hammer:  so they sit in the middle of the light fitting and they are now perfect



Ditto here!


----------

